

Service Request: Sort my unwanted items and take a large % of the sale cost? - cjbarber

Not implying this would be a high growth startup or anything, just saying that it&#x27;s a personal annoyance in my life and if it exists I&#x27;d totally click on an ad for it, and give away up to or even more than 50% of the sale price of all my items.
======
walterbell
This could be a piece of the puzzle: [http://www.wired.com/2014/09/the-next-
big-thing-you-missed-s...](http://www.wired.com/2014/09/the-next-big-thing-
you-missed-startup-aims-to-give-everyone-the-mighty-shipping-power-of-amazon/)

